# Killswitch trouble



## cpauly33 (Dec 22, 2010)

I started the motor in the morning and the tiller killswitch worked fine. Then once I got out on the the water the tiller button wasn't working. The killswitch on the motor still works fine. Don't know too much about this type of thing and I wanted to get some input before I tried to screw anything up. Any idea? 2005 Mercury 15 hp, 4 stroke


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Same circuit, just another wire and switch tied into it.
Something is loose or corroded so that the tiller button
is no longer part of the circuit.

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury-outboard/parts/3999_180.cfm


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i had to replace mine a while back, was really easy and the button wasnt too expensive either


----------

